# army boy needs help with ser



## jester557 (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi yall I'm jay , new to the site. I just got out of the army an home from my last deployment an I bought a 06 altima seR mt....ok I needs help .... bad haha .. I bought the car with 36k miles on it had it shipped home an need driving it great ...2 months ago my or went to the floor an I had a small leak in a coolant hose so I replaced the mast an slave an the coolant hose... the clutch started to slip so I replaced that still kept slipping so I replaced the flywheel still slipping .... I'm completely lost now .... I drove home today an it was hard to get the stick in gears for a few mins them was great like butter but I tried to open it up at a red light an yes started to slip ..... PLEASE HELP haha I still have to pay this car off haha ... it has 47k on it now this all started going wrong about 100 miles ago ... thanks


----------



## jester557 (Oct 28, 2011)

I misspelled something in there ... there first thing was my pedal went to the floor before I start replacing things thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

As far as the "difficult gear engagement," that's likely an issue with your hydraulic system and I would recommend re-bleeding it. The slipping issue is another problem and would have nothing to do with the hydraulic clutch system. Even if the flywheel was in rough shape, it still likely wouldn't slip with a new clutch. I have seen some problems with aftermarket clutches, so I would first ask what brand of clutch are you using (original Nissan, Exedy, Valeo, etc.)? Were the clutch disc and pressure plate both replaced? Was there any evidence of oil leaks from the rear main seal or trans input shaft seal?


----------



## jester557 (Oct 28, 2011)

All oem parts from auto zone an there were new parts


----------



## jester557 (Oct 28, 2011)

cclutch was replaced last week flywheel yesterday ... now as I drive it the shifts become smooth an no slipping .... I realy got on it last night an it was fine now I'm guna go start it an my reversing gear won't go in


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Re-bleed the hydraulic clutch system... "OEM" is a term that gets tossed around a bit. OEM used to mean original equipment from the manufacturer, in this case, "genuine Nissan parts." Then it was used to describe parts that were made by the company that made the specific parts for that manufacturer, ie NGK spark plugs or a Hitachi starter would be classified as OEM parts for Nissan, regardless of whether they were purchased at the Nissan dealer or the local auto parts store. Lately, OEM is used to describe parts from any company that sells a part to "a" manufacturer, regardless if it sold the specific part to the manufacturer of your vehicle or not, ie AC Delco is considered an OEM supplier to GM, which is debateable in itself since GM sold the rights to the name and seperated it from Delphi, but they sell ignition switches for Nissan, but do not sell those switches to the manufacturer. To add to the confusion, there's even a company now that goes by the name, "OEM Parts." Another thing that one should take into consideration when dealing with some auto parts chains is that there's often a reason why their parts are much cheaper. An AC Delco alternator can be a lot cheaper from an auto parts store than it is from a GM dealer. What AC Delco does is when it tests its parts and comes across a defective unit, it pulls 100 units prior and 100 units after for quality control reasons and those are the ones they sell off to the parts chain stores, like Advance Auto Parts, etc. So, I'm a little leary of parts that come from Advance Auto Parts, Autozone, O'Reilly's, etc. Online sources are much the same. However, convenience and price are what make these sources viable for us. It's 7PM and you need a part ASAP, you're going to go a couple of miles to the auto parts store which is open and has the part in stock rather than wait to the next day when the dealer is open and may not be as close and wants to charge twice or three times the price for the "same" part. 
So, that all said, Valeo is the original equipment supplier to Nissan for many of its clutches. The stock Nissan clutches are good in most applications unless the engine has been modified and power greatly increased or the vehicle is used for racing. Not sure if it's available for the Altima SE-R, but Nissan's "Key Value" clutch kits are made by Valeo and priced competitively with aftermarket sets. I'm not saying go out and replace your clutch again, but if you ever need to replace one again, it's something to keep in mind.


----------



## sgt_g (Jan 31, 2011)

my .02 but your first mistake was the parts from Auto Zone. Duralast brake/clutch parts are cheap crap. I used one from beck arnley and have had zero issues sense. Also what clutch fluid did you use?


----------

